
Release Flow: How We Do Branching on the VSTS Team (2018) - kdazzle
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/devops/2018/04/19/release-flow-how-we-do-branching-on-the-vsts-team
======
kdazzle
Hint: It's not in TFS

3-week releases sounds crazy, but it's still interesting to see how different
types of tech companies deal with source control + release cycles.

